# Outdoor Seating Area



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You could use an expoxy coating designed to go over concrete block. You can add textures and so forth. I am not sure how well it will hold up to the heat on the firepit though. Stucco may be your best bet.

If you wanted a less textured surface and a more finished look for the firepit ledge and seating surfaces you could have something fabricated out of concrete. Look for a concrete countertop artisan in your area. 

As far as distance, you will want enough room for people to be able to get seated comfortably but I would guess you would want them to be able to reach the firepit ledge for drinks, snacks and so forth?

http://www.concretenetwork.com/-con...tertops.html?gclid=CPOovLrV0J0CFSENDQodDmMxrQ


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

I was thinking of using SLATE for the top of the seating area. Either 16" or 18" squared slate. 

Could I just adhere that to the top with mortar or would I have to use a thinset mortar designed for tile?


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is the completed fire pit and seating area:


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

Another side shot:


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Well, you didn't linger around with that project! Looks very nice, good job


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Looks good; well done. I was thinking of slate for your seats but was thinking that they might absorb too much heat from the sun in your area and make them uncomfortable to sit on baking your butt. How have they worked out?


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

DUDE! said:


> Well, you didn't linger around with that project! Looks very nice, good job


THANKS! I appreciate it. 

This was my 1st fire pit and 1st seating area. I was surprised on how much mortar I needed. The seating area also took over 2,000 LBS of concrete.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice work! I really like the look of the seating area.

How much space did you end up putting between the fire pit and the seating area?


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> Nice work! I really like the look of the seating area.
> 
> How much space did you end up putting between the fire pit and the seating area?


Thanks!

A little over 2'. That gives enough room to walk through but still close enough to the fire pit.


----------



## ArizonaLandscap (Feb 5, 2010)

*Custom Built Fire Pit or BBQ in Arizona*

Looks good! The only problem with slate in Arizona is the heat. Fortunately, in the winter you won't have to worry about it but in the summer watch out. An alternative is flagstone on the seat with a stucco side. We built the one in the top picture you were trying to resemble

Custom built Fire Pits or BBQ's


----------

